# Rocky Mountain Hammer Modell 2006



## Long John (21. Juli 2006)

Grüßt Euch zusammen,
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=323&dataentry=2
Was sagt Ihr zum oben angesprochenen Rocky. Ich wollte schon immer eins . Nur sind Die Ausstattung was die Bremsen bzw. die Felgen(noch nie was davon gehört?? Karstadt) angeht nicht nach meinen Geschmack. 

An meinem letzten Rad(Kona Cinder Cone,leider geklaut) waren eine HFX 9 und Mavic 321 mit XT-Naben verbaut. Ansonsten Deore, LX und  Truvativ Komponenten. Aber es war halt nun mal kein ROCKY!!! 

Ich fahre im Schnitt 5000km pro Jahr. Single Trails und längere Touren. Werd ich mich mit dem Rocky anfreunden oder verderben mir die minderwertigen Ausstattungsmerkmale den Fahrspass.

gruß Andreas


----------



## Exekuhtot (21. Juli 2006)

Wozu denn noch ein Thread? 
Reicht dir meine bescheidene Meinung etwa nicht..... 

Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, das nahezu alle Anbauteile, bei einem Preis von 1600â¬ nicht gerechtfertigt sind, es sei denn der Rahmen kostet einen tausender......

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainz05er (21. Juli 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu denn noch ein Thread?
> Reicht dir meine bescheidene Meinung etwa nicht.....
> 
> Ich würde sagen, das nahezu alle Anbauteile, bei einem Preis von 1600 nicht gerechtfertigt sind, es sei denn der Rahmen kostet einen tausender......
> ...




empf. VK (*Frame*):        Euro 1.590.-

Für mich liest sich das so, das es der Preis für den Rahmen ist

edit: Ja so ist es, denn bei anderen steht beim Preis: empf. VK (*Komplettbike*): Euro 2.790.-


----------



## Long John (21. Juli 2006)

Nee da tÃ¤uchst du dich. Mein BikehÃ¤ndler bietet mir das bike fÃ¼r 1600,-â¬ mit der angegebenen Ausstattung an.


----------



## mainz05er (22. Juli 2006)

Long John schrieb:
			
		

> Nee da täuchst du dich. Mein Bikehändler bietet mir das bike für 1600,- mit der angegebenen Ausstattung an.



Mag ja sein das Du dies angeboten bekommst, aber der Text auf der Seite ist ziemlich eindeutig.
Aber wie auch immer......überteuert ist es so oder so


----------



## Smithy (26. Juli 2006)

Der Fehler ist auf der Bikeaction-Homepage. Das Hammer Komplettrad kostet 1590,00, nicht nur der Rahmen. Der (bessere) Blizzard-Rahmen kostet solo 990,00 Euro, von daher wären 1590,00 für den Hammer-Rahmen selbst für Rockyverhältnisse frech... ;o)


----------



## Long John (27. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
Wollt nur sagen das ich jetzt zugeschlagen habe und mein erstes Rocky besitze. Die Bremsen hab ich gg die Juicy 5 austauschen lassen da meiner Meinung das das größte Manko am Rad war. Ansonsten bin ich hochzufrieden und gefreut hab ich mich wie ein Schneekönig.
Lang lebe handbuild in Canada


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Juli 2006)

Ja dann herzlichen Glückwunbsch zu Deinem Rocky!!!

Wirst sehen, einmal Rocky ... immr Rocky


----------

